# Balkan pharm



## Mac1056 (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone tried this place? Has anyone tried the ice pharmaceuticals?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherk (Nov 22, 2019)

A friend of mine tried them. She was not impressed with the anavar


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Nov 22, 2019)

Years ago they were the laughing stock of the industry.  Literally.

Recently I have seen numerous good reviews.  Based on the old reviews I personally would not try them, but that's just me. 

If you try, please post the results.


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 24, 2019)

for anavar you want to go with someone tried tested and proven, like PSL or someone with a strong reputation like them


----------

